# How to make a safe hoop??



## bettabetter (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi, It's been a while since i last checked in with this sight, and my new fish is doing great!
But i am training him to do things, like jump for food and swim through hoops. I just wanted to know what a safe material would be to make hoops out of. if i bought one it would have to be over the internet. I was wondering if instead i could use pipe cleaner, wire, or something like that to easily make a hoop instead of going out of my way to order one.
I'd really appreciate it


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

bettabetter said:


> Hi, It's been a while since i last checked in with this sight, and my new fish is doing great!
> But i am training him to do things, like jump for food and swim through hoops. I just wanted to know what a safe material would be to make hoops out of. if i bought one it would have to be over the internet. I was wondering if instead i could use pipe cleaner, wire, or something like that to easily make a hoop instead of going out of my way to order one.
> I'd really appreciate it


That is cute! Just make sure your tank has a lid if you're going to teach him how to jump! 


And, if you're not going for looks, I'm pretty sure you could cut up a old bottle into hoots and tape or blunt the corners so they aren't sharp!

I don't see why not if it's not going to spend all of it's time in water! 

But yeah.;-)


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Use a plastic drinking straw and stick one end into the other...


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> Use a plastic drinking straw and stick one end into the other...


Or this lol! I did not think of that!


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

You could also take a stryrofoam cup, cut that out and use the wide end as a hoop.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I used pipecleaner but the hairs go all over the place. >.< Try to cut a small piece of a paper plate and cut a hole in the middle. Then, cover the edges with glue gun (let it dry of course) or tape.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

DiiQue said:


> You could also take a stryrofoam cup, cut that out and use the wide end as a hoop.


But doesn't styrofoam float?



Perry the platypus said:


> I used pipecleaner but the hairs go all over the place. >.< .


Also pipecleaner has metal in it so I don't know if that's safe. But my original thought was a pipecleaner too 

You could try airline tubing, like the stuff they use for bubblers. Only problem is that its clear.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

I was going under the assumption that the OP would be holding the hoop... But yes, styrofoam does float.

How about one of those plastic or rubber wristbands (i.e., like those nike sports bands) or even use one of those bendable glowsticks that you would wear around your wrists.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> Use a plastic drinking straw and stick one end into the other...


Yeah, I've tried it but it floats. Maybe before attaching the ends put pebbles in the straw to weigh it down?


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Couldn't you just hold it down? Or are you trying to teach him without you being there? (If that makes sense..)


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh I've seen a vdeo on youtube where the guy just has it attached to the hood and it's constantly in the water.. I'm pretty sure the guy just got some rope in there.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

DiiQue said:


> I was going under the assumption that the OP would be holding the hoop... But yes, styrofoam does float.
> 
> How about one of those plastic or rubber wristbands (i.e., like those nike sports bands) or even use one of those bendable glowsticks that you would wear around your wrists.


What if the glowstick leaks? :shock: I was thinking those hair ties without the metal bar that holds it.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

You could hold down the straw, but it's a bit hard.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

You could always take the air out of the straw and have it full of water? (I'm not sure if it would float or sink then? ) or rope would do it too.


----------



## bettabetter (Sep 26, 2012)

Hopelessaddict101 said:


> That is cute! Just make sure your tank has a lid if you're going to teach him how to jump!
> 
> 
> And, if you're not going for looks, I'm pretty sure you could cut up a old bottle into hoots and tape or blunt the corners so they aren't sharp!
> ...


My tank has a lid with a special feeding hole, dont worry. Also the reason i wasnt sure is because i read some stuff about not putting common objects into water, but If that doesn't really matter then a bottle would be a great idea, as long as it isn't sharp!


----------



## bettabetter (Sep 26, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> Use a plastic drinking straw and stick one end into the other...


Alright! that sounds quiet easy  i just wasn't sure if it was safe but yea, if so then thats easy


----------



## bettabetter (Sep 26, 2012)

Hopelessaddict101 said:


> Couldn't you just hold it down? Or are you trying to teach him without you being there? (If that makes sense..)


No, i will of course be holding it so really it makes no difference whether or not it floats..


----------

